# Harvey vs Incra Miter Gauge



## Pateman

Thank you for this. I am between the JessEm and the Harvey miter gauge. I have eagerly been waiting for more non influencer reviews to come out for the Harvey.


----------



## Kerux2

I have the INCRA, it actually came with the saw that I purchased on Craigslist. I got a steal on the saw… so I'm not complaining about any of it. Never having had such a precise miter gauge… I found it to be great. Never had a reason to look for something else.

Thank you for your analysis.


----------



## fivecodys

I bought mine last year as part an effort to become more precise in what I do.
It has helped me eliminate so of my "sloppy" habits.
I have no complaints with this product. 
I even made a hanger for it so that it will be close and protected.


----------



## Redoak49

I have the Incra 1000 SE and find the fit and finish great. I rate mine 5 Stars !


----------



## Peteybadboy

I also have the 1000 SE, great for segment bowl (segments)


----------



## htl

I got the Incra MITERV120 Miter Gauge when it was on sale a while back and must say I have to smile every time I see it as I'm so happy with it.


----------



## Newbie17

I have the Incra 5000 and love it. Coming from a homemade sled, I feel spoiled now. I can't imagine wanting to trade it in for something "better."


----------



## StevenWoodward

> Thank you for this. I am between the JessEm and the Harvey miter gauge. I have eagerly been waiting for more non influencer reviews to come out for the Harvey.
> 
> - Pateman


I agree these are the two best made (not necessarily best features) miter saws. I have not seen a comparison review by someone who has used both. The Harvey is made in China, the JessEm is made in Canada. That does not make one better than the other but may factor into decision.


----------



## splintergroup

I did a review of the JessEm a while back. I'm still liking it.


----------



## StevenWoodward

> I did a review of the JessEm a while back. I m still liking it.
> 
> - splintergroup


Thanks for a comprehensive review.


----------

